# Question about JCK CarboNext fit & finish



## David MacNutt (Dec 28, 2018)

Hello all,

I just received my new 270mm CarboNext gyuto, which is the first Japanese knife in my small collection.

First impressions of the blade were very positive, but when I inspected the handle I noticed some pretty obvious issues with the shaping at the bottom.

Since is my first purchase from JCK and my experience with these knives, my question to you is... is this normal/acceptable for a $150 knife?

I've read some less than favorable things about the CN's F&F, but I don't know what qualifies as tolerable, especially since these particular defects are minor aesthetic details and don't affect the knife's function.

Here are some photos for reference:







I'd appreciate any comments/thoughts on this. Want to get off on the right foot with J-Knives and have realistic expectations for this and any future knives.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

While that wouldn’t thrill me, either... how’s the quality of the blade?

In terms of acceptability, that’s a rather personal decision. I might not be so upset about that if I knew there were fit/finish issues that were likely.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

These knives are finished by hand, not robot, and most people would not ever even notice such a slight variation. Even some $3-400+ dollar knives will have noticeable blade-grind issues, that don't effect performance. Terihasu Fujiwara ($400+) are even known for overgrinds, which do effect performance, but they are an exception and folks still buy up every knife because they like the HT so much. Biggest legit complaint about the CN is the sub-par blade grind, relatively thick edge and fairly flat sides for a Japanese knife.


----------



## benuser (Nov 18, 2010)

Those handle issues are relatively minor, and can easily be addressed with some medium sandpaper. Not that uncommon in this price range — and far beyond.


----------

